# Gulp Baits in the Surf



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Just wondering what luck people have had with Gulp baits while surf fishing on Fort Pickens.

What bait do you use (shrimp, mullet, shad, etc.), what color(s), and what style of hooks and jig head weights?

What changes might you make based on what the surf is doing?


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Not in ft Pickens but I know a little something.
My fave gulp baits are 3inch swimming mullet white,4in swimming mullet chartruese,3 in swimming mullet nuclear chicken. 2in shrimp natural,2 inch glow white shrimp,3 inch new penny shrimp.

For calm conditions 3/8 oz jigheads,moderate half oz -1 1/2 oz, heavy conditions 2-4 oz
Favorite colors white w red eyes,red w whiteeyes,orange,pink. 

Sometimes when I want a stealthy presentation I'll use a bullet weight(see above weights) with a 2,or 3 ought lazer sharp round bend(not circle,round bend)
The hooks are way thinner than jighead hooks and they are red.leave the weight freesliding.

You'll notice the focus on shrimp and mullet,this is for versatility. All predatory saltwater fish at some point will eat one or both. Critical part of their diet.

I also like savage gear tpe shrimp ,and vudoo shrimp(any colors,these lures have great action for visual hunters like pompano)

All above baits mentioned are the only artificials I use in the surf.

I'm a live bait guy....


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh one more thing don't use white when its very dark/cloudy. 
And when the water is particularly dirty use the nuclear chicken. Not saying any of this is best just personally for me


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I love gulps. Definitely my go to bait when nothing else is working and I am getting too bored to sit around anymore  I highly recommend the small new penny gulp shrimp.. Just put 1/4 oz jig on there and slowly retrieve it. Reds cant resist!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

We used the white 3" swimming mullet to good effect in the surf last weekend.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

My go to while surf casting is a white Gulp swimming mullet on a carolina rig. It always works great for Pomps and Flounder.


----------



## tn_dave (Jul 14, 2015)

Where has the best selection of these Gulps? In Nashville most stores only have one ore two types. Are they prevalent at all the bait shops and big stores down there?


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

I second the new penny shrimp


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Simonj31 said:


> My go to while surf casting is a white Gulp swimming mullet on a carolina rig. It always works great for Pomps and Flounder.


Do you let that just sit on the bottom, or do you work it in with a retrieve?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I would work it back to me. Like fishing a rubber worm for bass.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Cory S. said:


> I would work it back to me. Like fishing a rubber worm for bass.


That's how I normally use those Gulps, but with the Carolina rig I was curious, since there's an egg sinker involved.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Do you let that just sit on the bottom, or do you work it in with a retrieve?


Well in the setup i described, i'm surf casting versus stationary fishing. So yes, just work it back to yourself slowly. Twitching and jerking every so often.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yo-Zuri said:


> That's how I normally use those Gulps, but with the Carolina rig I was curious, since there's an egg sinker involved.


I prefer a bullet sinker. It pulls through the sand better. Makes the rig more sensitive.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

tn_dave said:


> Where has the best selection of these Gulps? In Nashville most stores only have one ore two types. Are they prevalent at all the bait shops and big stores down there?


Yes, any bait shop, walmart, academy, bass pro etc... will have a big supply.


----------

